# Nick....you're killing me man



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Funny is when you get your thumb on your hammer hand crimped in a brake and for the next three weeks, every time you reach for a pencil, hammer, etc., you doink the loose nail and lift it off the nail bed again.


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> Funny is when you get your thumb on your hammer hand crimped in a brake and for the next three weeks, every time you reach for a pencil, hammer, etc., you doink the loose nail and lift it off the nail bed again.


how did u keep working wen u hit urs twice full power. i was so ****ing mad if i was on a site i would quit


----------



## LEVELBEST (Dec 28, 2006)

Hey Nick.........Rush really IS a good band! One of the best drummers in the history of drumming...period!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> how did u keep working wen u hit urs twice full power. i was so ****ing mad if i was on a site i would quit


It was easy. I needed the money.:laughing:

I did take off the next day and ended up scraping a porch floor with a heat gun and putty knife with my dad.:blink:

That's when the real pain and throbbing set in.

Not only was the thumb swelled, with blood under the nail, but I peeled the skin from the middle of the thumb, below the nail, around to the right side of the right nail. It resembled hamburger meat.

Word of advice, don't ever try to drive a header over with a block of wood and a 28 oz waffle face with the sheathing still on.:whistling


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> how did u keep working wen u hit urs twice full power. i was so ****ing mad if i was on a site i would quit


Simple... No work no pay.............:jester::whistling


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Just skip a couple decades and call yourself a cabinetmaker. That what all the old framers are doing anyway:whistling


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I was never a framer....what happens to cabinetmakers......???


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I was never a framer....what happens to cabinetmakers......???


They become unhinged.....:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I think I'm there..:turned:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Where'd Nick go


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

loneframer said:


> It was easy. I needed the money.:laughing:
> 
> I did take off the next day and ended up scraping a porch floor with a heat gun and putty knife with my dad.:blink:
> 
> ...


You know the reason they make waffle head hammers right?

It's so the bandaid sticks better.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

LEVELBEST said:


> Hey Nick.........Rush really IS a good band! One of the best drummers in the history of drumming...period!


Off topic the Professor is the bomb. Going in a few weeks. 8th time seeing them.


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey Nick that nasty smell from your finger needs a soak. HOT water and vinegar 50/50 mix. Best you can do and it's cheap. Lost my big toe nail and the doctor mentioned it and I said WHAT that what women use down there. It worked. 

By the way congratulations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Hardly Working said:


> and I said WHAT that what women use down there.


So your finger smells like punani and you enjoy smelling even more:blink:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So your finger smells like punani and you enjoy smelling even more:blink:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> It was easy. I needed the money.:laughing:
> 
> I did take off the next day and ended up scraping a porch floor with a heat gun and putty knife with my dad.:blink:
> 
> ...


i could not even move mine... do you think its worse with the face of that ****ing skinny handle


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

with all the F'bombs in this thread alone you at least sound like a framer:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

See? Now that didn't hurt one bit :laughing:

Carry on


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

Leo G said:


> I was never a framer....what happens to cabinetmakers......???



We become painters and the cycle continues


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I'm a finisher already along with being a cabinet maker...now what?:blink:


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

computer nerd like guss


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

i don;t think i am a framing pro dan, i just made it a name. I may be a framer but not a framing pro

oh ya my thumb i was at the beach and i did some weird gesture and it flew off, i could put coins in there:thumbup:


----------



## curtis fulton (Jan 29, 2010)

Dont worry Nick it will grow back


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I see a new one already:clap::clap:. Now rip that flapper off and now the smell will go away:thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So your finger smells like punani and you enjoy smelling even more:blink:


:laughing::laughing::lol::lol::laughing::laughing:

Can I thank this post twice? That is f'n funny!


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

FramingPro said:


> i could not even move mine... do you think its worse with the face of that ****ing skinny handle


I hammered myself more than once with the handle of the Estwing hammer.
That hurts worse than the head by far IMO.

Just another event in my life that drove me to my nail gun madness.:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

loneframer said:


> I hammered myself more than once with the handle of the Estwing hammer.
> That hurts worse than the head by far IMO.
> 
> Just another event in my life that drove me to my nail gun madness.:laughing:


yea i don't remember head being this bad but handle is


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

loneframer said:


> I hammered myself more than once with the handle of the Estwing hammer.
> That hurts worse than the head by far IMO.
> 
> Just another event in my life that drove me to my nail gun madness.:laughing:


So, what's worse, smashing your finger with the hammer or having an air nail curl around and stick ya :whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Leo G said:


> So, what's worse, smashing your finger with the hammer or having an air nail curl around and stick ya :whistling


Well, I've never been shot with a nail gun, other than a trim nail. That kinda sucked.

I have driven a 12 D nail into the web between the fingers several times while hand nailing walls. All it takes is a little timing error when flipping the next nail.

The one that really blows is when you're two banging nails and you shank one off and get hit in the face with it. After 7-8 hours of hand banging walls and standing them, your hand eye coordination can fall off a little bit.

Safety glasses recommended.:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Leo G said:


> So, what's worse, smashing your finger with the hammer or having an air nail curl around and stick ya :whistling


The curl around is scary, had one come within a 1/4" of me once... I have since learned to keep my hand away from there.... :blink:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> The curl around is scary, had one come within a 1/4" of me once... I have since learned to keep my hand away from there.... :blink:


I've told this story on CT before, but I'll re-hash it.

A guy I was working with was trimming an entry door in a garage. I was inside the house, doing my own mission.

Well, he was squeezing the miter together with one hand and shot a 2.5" 16 gauge into the framing.... or tried to.

The nail hit a drywall screw, fish-hooked out of the backside of the trim, through his finger tip and back into the casing.

After hollering in vein, he resolved to pulling the nail through the flesh on the tip of his finger to get free. I doubt I could have helped anyway, the nail was obscured from view completely, otherwise he would have clipped it with his side cutters.

To this day, he has no feeling in the tip of that finger.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

loneframer said:


> I've told this story on CT before, but I'll re-hash it.
> 
> A guy I was working with was trimming an entry door in a garage. I was inside the house, doing my own mission.
> 
> ...


That sucks... majorly.
How much blood made it onto the trim!?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Brutus said:


> That sucks... majorly.
> How much blood made it onto the trim!?


Not much on the trim or the walls, but there was a trail to his truck to get something to wrap it with.:laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats nasty


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

loneframer said:


> I've told this story on CT before, but I'll re-hash it.
> 
> A guy I was working with was trimming an entry door in a garage. I was inside the house, doing my own mission.
> 
> ...


why was he using a 2.5" 16 to nail on caseing:no:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use 2-2 1/2" to attach most casings. 3/4" casing and 1/2" sheetrock is already 1 1/4". To get the most out of your nails you should go about double the depth you are shooting through.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Scribbles said:


> why was he using a 2.5" 16 to nail on caseing:no:


Casing was 1" thick, 5/8" drywall, 7/8" penetration into framing. It was in this house.

The infamous door is in the back of this garage and the second pic is the trim profile.


----------



## Scribbles (Mar 10, 2009)

#1 good answer
#2 YOU REALLY ARE A PICTURE WHORE:laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's another story from that house. First thing in the morning, tools out of the truck and a guy takes the 75' 10 gauge cord upstairs. I was on the first floor, on the phone with the GC. The guy loosens up about 20' of cord and wings it out the second floor window. The plug end whips through the lower window and stabs me just above the left temple, sending me 3-4 steps sideways. Damn near knocked me off my feet.

I had safety shades on, but it was a reminder of how stupid s#!t could possibly change your life.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Scribbles said:


> #1 good answer
> #2 YOU REALLY ARE A PICTURE WHORE:laughing:


I can post pics faster than I can type, so in my case, a picture is worth 11 words.:laughing:


----------

